# Doeling not eating,  now whining and grinding teeth.



## BlueMoonFarms (May 7, 2014)

Ok, so we have a week old bottle baby, smallest of triplets, who decided to not take her bottle for tonight.
She ate breakfast, and lunch just fine just not dinner.
I de-wormed her, and syringe fed her 40 ccs of milk just so she has something in her stomach.
Every now and then she tries to drink but stops like shes full.
She was put outside for the first time today with her brothers. She is up and walking just fine, ran up the hill to us, and is now sleeping just not eating.
Should I be worried? I've never had a bottle baby not take a bottle.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 7, 2014)

Her temp is 103.5. I was told to give her baking soda?
Now she is curled up on my lap shivering a bit and every now and then she grinned her teeth and cries softly.
I think this is becoming an emergency...any advice while I wait to hear back from the vet would be great.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 7, 2014)

Aaaand verdict is possible sour stomach...
No clue how she would have gotten it off of moms milk but I guess weirder things have happened before. 
Poor thing is just laying on her heating bad whimpering


----------



## norseofcourse (May 7, 2014)

I hope she feels better soon - what did they say to do for her?


----------



## babsbag (May 7, 2014)

Personally I would treat her for entertoxemia. If it isn't that the treatment won't hurt her. If it is entero and you don't treat her she will die.  These little kids go down so fast you have to be quick. You will need to find the C&D antitoxin, not the vaccine.  I treated one a few years ago. Here is what I did. This is copied from a thread I have on BYH.

First noticed that my 4 week old semi-bottle baby (Polly) was slow running to her bottle, (same in the morning in hindsight). After she drank some she seemed miserable and started making little moans. Up to the house she goes. No fever, just miserable. Dam is a new goat, not vaccinated when I bought her. Gave kid C&D antitixin at 2 days as I know no immunity from Mom. Polly was slated for cdt last night.
treatment:
10 cc C&D orally
10 cc C&D sub q
5 cc Pen G orally
5 cc Pen G sub q
repeat oral dose every 2 hours for 6 hours
6 cc pepto-mismal over 6 hours
a little baking soda, she hated it.
.5 cc banamine
.5 cc duramycin (I gave that as just found another kid with a temp of 106.1)
Polly had been urinating, but no poop. That concerned me. So I put her to bed in our bathroom with concerns. This morning she had very dry goat pellets (yeah) and acts fine. She had about 4 oz of milk and went back to the barn. She is partially dam raised and I saw her nursing.

I hope she is getting better all on her own and that you don't need any of my advice.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 8, 2014)

I was told to give her some milk of Magnisia or pepto. 3 ccs, Gatorade if she will take it, a little bit of Karo syrup on the tip of her tongue and Baking soda. I was also told to heat her up even though her temp was normal.
Once she heated up she actually perked up A LOT.
Today she is up, actually accepting her bottle, and is bouncing about. Not quite sure if she had an upset tummy or not but thankfully she seems to be recovering from it.
Thanks for the list Babsbag! I have it for next time should the milk of magnisia not work


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 8, 2014)

This was her last night




And this is her today 



Still a little empty in the belly area but at least she ate!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 8, 2014)

Shes still not eating all that well today actually.  
She drank the bottle this morning but now she wont touch anything again. She keeps looking for a nippy but stops nursing after a few seconds.
At least she is getting food into her but I dont think shes in the clear yet.


----------



## babsbag (May 8, 2014)

I would look for the CD antitoxin and give her a dose of that. I might do not all the rest but I would do that. And it might not be easy to find the stuff depending on where you live.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 8, 2014)

babsbag said:


> I would look for the CD antitoxin and give her a dose of that. I might do not all the rest but I would do that. And it might not be easy to find the stuff depending on where you live.


I actually went out and got it this afternoon. Thank you very much for posting it!


----------



## babsbag (May 9, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 9, 2014)

Im thrilled to say that she is drinking almost all of her bottle every time since last night 
It took her a day or so to get back on her feet, but as of right now it seems as though shes doing well and back to her old self


----------



## babsbag (May 10, 2014)

That is the kind of news I like to hear. Glad she is doing better. She is adorable BTW


----------

